# SSD für die Windows  Auslagerungsdatei nutzen!?



## NilpferdA706 (16. Februar 2016)

*SSD für die Windows  Auslagerungsdatei nutzen!?*

Hallo,

ich hab mal eine Frage zu der Auslagerungsdatei von Windows. Welches Windows sollte egal sein. Es geht allgemein darum.
Als Beispiel nehme ich das aktuelle Rise of the Tombraider. 
Wenn ich dieses Spiel spiele, sehe ich mit dem MSI Afterburner, dass während das Spiel läuft, 4 GB RAM Arbeitsspeicher(von 16GB!) und 8GB Auslagerungsdatei auf der Festplatte (normale HDD) belegt sind. Das Spiel läuft bei mir trotz dieser Werte super. 

Meine Frage jetzt. 
Hätte es einen Vorteil, wenn ich z.b. eine M2.5 SSD mit 16 oder 32GB installieren und die Auslagerungsdatei auf dieser gespeichert werden würde?
Diese wäre ja von den Zugriffszeiten wesentlich schneller als die normale HDD. 
Hätte dies einen Vorteil bei spielen? 

Ich hoffe ihr habt verstanden was ich meine. 
Vielen Dank


----------



## Brehministrator (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: SSD für die Windows  Auslagerungsdatei nutzen!?*

Das Speichermanagement eines modernen Betriebssystems ist relativ kompliziert. Wenn dein Tool anzeigt, dass Tomb Raider 8 GiB von der Auslagerungsdatei belegt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass überhaupt irgendwelche Daten in die Datei geschrieben wurden  So einfach ist es leider nicht. Einen Einstieg in die gesamte Thematik kann man z.B. in folgendem Wiki-Artikel lesen:

Virtuelle Speicherverwaltung – Wikipedia

Die kurz gefasste Antwort auf deine Frage: Windows schreibt Daten wirklich nur dann in die Auslagerungsdatei, wenn es nicht mehr anders geht. Und bei 16 GiB RAM dürfte das bei dir so gut wie nie vorkommen. Lass dich also nicht von der Anzeige irritieren. Wenn deine Spiele momentan schon super laufen, wie du schreibst, wird sich daran natürlich nichts mehr verbessern, wenn du die Auslagerungsdatei auf eine schnelle SSD verschiebst.

Momentan hast du ja die Auslagerungsdatei auf einer mechanischen Festplatte. Wenn da irgendwelche relevanten Datenmengen ausgelagert würden, würdest du das ganz deutlich merken, glaub mir


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: SSD für die Windows  Auslagerungsdatei nutzen!?*

Windows reserviert diesen Speicherplatz für die Auslagerungsdatei damit du den selben Platz nicht nutzt um Dateien abzuspeichern, wäre deine Festplatte voll könnte Windows irgendwann keine Auslagerungsdatei mehr erstellen weil der Platz fehlt.


----------



## NilpferdA706 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: SSD für die Windows  Auslagerungsdatei nutzen!?*

Schade. Hab gedacht man könnte Windows so etwas beschleunigen. 

Aber eine andere Frage... Warum werden dann nur 4GB von meinen 16GB genutzt? 
Ich habe mal nachgeschaut... Als virtueller Speicher steht in meinem Windows10  max. 2500MB. Und nicht 8GB wie es angezeigt wurde :/


----------



## Brehministrator (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: SSD für die Windows  Auslagerungsdatei nutzen!?*



NilpferdA706 schrieb:


> Schade. Hab gedacht man könnte Windows so etwas beschleunigen.
> 
> Aber eine andere Frage... Warum werden dann nur 4GB von meinen 16GB genutzt?
> Ich habe mal nachgeschaut... Als virtueller Speicher steht in meinem Windows10  max. 2500MB. Und nicht 8GB wie es angezeigt wurde :/



Eine bestimmte Anwendung (also z.B. Tomb Raider) nutzt natürlich nur so viel Speicher, wie sie benötigt. Wenn Tomb Raider nun mal nur 4 GiB benötigt, wird es immer auch nur 4 GiB benutzen, egal wieviel Speicher im Rechner verbaut ist 

Aber generell (abgesehen von konkreten Anwendungen/Spielen) profitiert man immer von mehr RAM. Windows nutzt den freien RAM nämlich zum Cachen von Daten, so dass weniger Festplattenzugriffe erfolgen müssen, wenn die Datei zufällig noch im RAM liegt. Es war also auf jeden Fall die richtige Entscheidung, 16 GiB RAM zu kaufen 

Wenn du Windows beschleunigen willst, dann kaufe dir eine schnelle SSD, und installiere da Windows drauf. Da merkt man dann deutlich einen Unterschied. Kann natürlich sein, du hast das schon so gelöst.


----------



## bschicht86 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: SSD für die Windows  Auslagerungsdatei nutzen!?*

Bei WinXP 32bit o.ä. hat es oder macht es noch Sinn, der Auslagerungsdatei ein eigenes Laufwerk zu verpassen, da man ja auf maximal 3,5GB RAM seitens M$ festgenagelt ist.

Aber heute im 64bit-Zeitalter kann man die Auslagerungsdatei abschalten oder zumindest auf <1GB begrenzen, da sie mit der Unmenge an adressierbaren RAM bedeutungslos wird.


----------



## aloha84 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: SSD für die Windows  Auslagerungsdatei nutzen!?*

Wenn man CoD AW gezockt hat, weiß man wie viel es bringt die Auslagerungsdatei abzuschalten........Spiel startet nicht!
Ich würde das Ding einfach unberührt lassen, Windows weiß es eh am besten!


----------



## Mueller1 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: SSD für die Windows  Auslagerungsdatei nutzen!?*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Bei WinXP 32bit o.ä. hat es oder macht es noch Sinn, der Auslagerungsdatei ein eigenes Laufwerk zu verpassen, da man ja auf maximal 3,5GB RAM seitens M$ festgenagelt ist.


Das ist keine Einschränkung die spezifisch für Microsoft ist sondern für alle 32 Bit Betriebssysteme gilt. Von 32 Bit Betriebssysteme spricht man i.A. wenn diese auf eine 32-Bit Architektur ausgelegt sind, d.h. auf einen Prozessor bei denen die Standard-Register 32 Bit breit sind. Damit ergibt sich auch für die Speicherverwaltung, dass eine Speicheradresse maximal 32 Bit breit sein kann, was 4 GB entspricht (2^32 Bit). Bei der virtuellen Speicherverwaltung steht jedem Prozess dieser Adressraum zur Verfügung, wenn der Gesamtverbrauch jedoch den physisch vorhandenen Arbeitsspeicher überschreitet, dann lagert das Betriebssystem Daten in die Auslagerungsdatei aus. Da das OS bestimmte Speicherbereiche für andere Zwecke reserviert, steht i.A. nicht der komplette 32-Bit Adressraum für Programme zur Verfügung.
Es gab einmal Krücken wie PAE die den Adressraum auch bei 32 Bit Prozessoren vergrößert haben, glücklicherweise wurden die mit den 64 Bit Architekturen überflüssig.

Die generelle Empfehlung der Auslagerungsdatei bei WinXP (32 Bit) ein eigenes Laufwerk zu verpassen macht also so in dieser Form keinen Sinn. Ist das OS gezwungen Daten auszulagern, dann wird man das immer merken egal auf welchem Laufwerk die Auslagerungsdatei liegt. Eine sinnvollere Empfehlung wäre hier die Auslagerungsdatei auf dem schnellsten Laufwerk abzulegen. Hat man bspw. eine SSD mit installiertem OS und eine zusätzliche HDD, so sollte man die Auslagerungsdatei trotzdem auf der SSD belassen.



> Aber heute im 64bit-Zeitalter kann man die Auslagerungsdatei abschalten oder zumindest auf <1GB begrenzen, da sie mit der Unmenge an adressierbaren RAM bedeutungslos wird.


Das ist schlichtweg falsch. Auch bei einer 64 Bit Architektur gilt (wie oben beschrieben), dass Windows Daten auslagert, wenn der Speicherbedarf den physischen Speicher übersteigt. Deaktivierst du die Auslagerungsdatei und dieser Fall tritt ein, dann stürzt schlimmstenfalls dein Betriebssystem mit einem Bluescreen hart ab, zumindest wird das aktive Programm hart terminiert.
Für Windows gilt deshalb im Normalfall: Finger weg von manuellen Anpassungen der Auslagerungsdatei, die Standard-Einstellungen sind sinnvoll und haben keine negative Auswirkungen auf die Gesamtperformance des OS.



NilpferdA706 schrieb:


> Hätte es einen Vorteil, wenn ich z.b. eine M2.5 SSD mit 16 oder 32GB installieren und die Auslagerungsdatei auf dieser gespeichert werden würde?
> Diese wäre ja von den Zugriffszeiten wesentlich schneller als die normale HDD.
> Hätte dies einen Vorteil bei spielen?


Mit 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher bist du was RAM angeht aktuell ziemlich auf der sicheren Seite. Es sei denn du hättest im Hintergrund noch Programme aktiv, die massiv Speicher "schlucken", was eher nicht der Fall sein wird wenn du nicht irgendwelche ungewöhnlichen oder fehlerhaften Programme installiert hast.
Sollte Windows in einem Spiel gezwungen sein Daten auszulagern, würdest du das sowohl bei einer SSD als auch bei einer HDD mit starken Rucklern merken.

Aber es empfiehlt sich generell eine SSD zu verwenden. In Spielen wirst du hier deutlich kleinere Ladezeiten merken, auf die FPS hat das aber keinerlei Auswirkung.
Außerhalb von Spielen wirst du einen extremen Unterschied feststellen zwischen einer OS Installation auf einer HDD und einer SSD.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: SSD für die Windows  Auslagerungsdatei nutzen!?*

Wie schon gesagt:  Im Grunde ist die Auslagerungsdatei bedeutungslos,  da du mehr als genug Hauptspeicher hast. 

Insofern ...   hast du bereits die schnellste Lösung und brauchst dir keine weiteren Gedanken zu machen. 


Sinnvoll verbessern könnte man die Situation nur mit mehr Speicherplatz auf den dem Prozessor näheren Speicherebenen,  oder signifikant schnellerem Speicher.  
Beides ist für den Endanwender nicht änderbar.


----------



## bschicht86 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: SSD für die Windows  Auslagerungsdatei nutzen!?*



Mueller1 schrieb:


> Das ist keine Einschränkung die spezifisch für Microsoft ist sondern für alle 32 Bit Betriebssysteme gilt.



Leider nein. Schau mal, hier (relativ in der Mitte) kann Win2008 EE oder Datacenter in der x86-Variante 64GB adressieren.
Und PAE mag zwar eine Krücke gewesen sein, aber damit wurde der Adressbereich auf 36bit (?) aufgehebelt.

EDIT: Wie man an der x64-Spalte erkennen kann, liegt hier aber tatsächlich eine Limitierung seitens M$ vor, da das eine 1TB adressieren kann, eine andere Version wiederum nur 32GB und das trotz 64bit-Adressraum.



Mueller1 schrieb:


> Die generelle Empfehlung der Auslagerungsdatei bei WinXP (32 Bit) ein  eigenes Laufwerk zu verpassen macht also so in dieser Form keinen Sinn.



Es macht insofern Sinn, wenn man der Auslagerungsdatei eine eigene SSD zur Seite stellt und so habe ich das bei meinem PC auch gemacht gehabt.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: SSD für die Windows  Auslagerungsdatei nutzen!?*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Leider nein. Schau mal, hier (relativ in der Mitte) kann Win2008 EE oder Datacenter in der x86-Variante 64GB adressieren.
> Und PAE mag zwar eine Krücke gewesen sein, aber damit wurde der Adressbereich auf 36bit (?) aufgehebelt.
> 
> EDIT: Wie man an der x64-Spalte erkennen kann, liegt hier aber tatsächlich eine Limitierung seitens M$ vor, da das eine 1TB adressieren kann, eine andere Version wiederum nur 32GB und das trotz 64bit-Adressraum.


Es gibt zwar Möglichkeiten, mehr Speicher zu addressieren,  aber prinzipiell stimmt es schon.  Wenn du nur 32 bits hast, kannst du eben auch nur 32bit lange Zahlen schreiben,  womit du auf 4.294.967.296  verschiedene Zahlen beschränkt bist. 

Andere Möglichkeiten sehen beispielsweise vor, dass man jeweils zwei 32bit Register zu einem Zahlenbereich zusammenfasst, wodurch ein größerer Adressraum entsteht.  Damit bekommt man dann aber wieder andere Probleme,  zum Beispiel dass du nur noch halb so viele Zahlen in jeder Speicherebene vorrätig halten kannst. 


bschicht86 schrieb:


> Es macht insofern Sinn, wenn man der Auslagerungsdatei eine eigene SSD zur Seite stellt und so habe ich das bei meinem PC auch gemacht gehabt.


Warum muss die Auslagerungsdatei unbedingt auf eine eigene SSD?  
Du wirst selten das Dateisystem und den (überfüllten) Hauptspeicher in so hohem Maße nutzen, dass das irgendeinen spürbaren Performance-Unterschied machen würde.


----------



## Mueller1 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: SSD für die Windows  Auslagerungsdatei nutzen!?*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Leider nein. Schau mal, hier (relativ in der Mitte) kann Win2008 EE oder Datacenter in der x86-Variante 64GB adressieren.
> Und PAE mag zwar eine Krücke gewesen sein, aber damit wurde der Adressbereich auf 36bit (?) aufgehebelt.
> 
> EDIT: Wie man an der x64-Spalte erkennen kann, liegt hier aber tatsächlich eine Limitierung seitens M$ vor, da das eine 1TB adressieren kann, eine andere Version wiederum nur 32GB und das trotz 64bit-Adressraum.


Wir schweifen hier etwas von der Fragestellung von NilpferdA706 ab, deswegen versuche ich es kurz zu halten:
ohne PAE kann kein 32-Bit OS mehr als 4 GB adressieren, das hat nichts mit MS zu tun. Mit PAE hängt es auch von der Hardware ab, je nachdem standen zwischen 36 und 48 Bit zur Verfügung. Die theoretisch möglichen 52 Bit von PAE hat meines Wissens nach kein Hardwarehersteller unterstützt.

Und ja, die Speicherverwaltung von Betriebssystemen bietet i.d.R. keinen vollen Zugriff auf den theoretisch möglichen virtuellen Adressraum (egal ob 32-Bit oder 64-Bit). Auch das gilt für alle Betriebssysteme, sei es Windows, Linux oder MacOS. Zudem unterscheiden sich hier auch noch die unterschiedlichen Betriebssystem-Versionen, da gerade die Speicherverwaltung immer wieder überarbeitet und weiterentwickelt wird.
Das ist aber alles in der Praxis irrelevant für *Desktop-PCs*, da hier in den üblichen 4 Speicherbänken mit maximalen Modulgrößen nie so viel Speicher eingebaut werden könnte, wie theoretisch von einem halbwegs aktuellen OS unterstützt wird.


----------



## ImmortalisXXL (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: SSD für die Windows  Auslagerungsdatei nutzen!?*

Ich habe einen neuen PC mit Samsung SSD 960 Pro 512 GB über M2 und PCiExpress im UEFI Bios eingestellt als Systemfestplatte.Samsung Magician optimiert die SSD in unter 1 Sekunde alle anderen Festplatten werden defragmentiert je nach Zeitplan und das nennt sich optimieren.Daher ist es falsch eine SSD zu defragmentieren wenn es Samsung nicht mal mit Tool macht.Superfetch in der Verwaltung, Dienste deaktivieren und den Ordner in Windows Prefetch leeren so etwas brauch keine SSD als Systemlaufwerk.Auslagerungsdatei auf keinen Fall ausstellen oder auf Minimum reduzieren Windows lagert trotzdem aus quer über die gesamte Festplatte als Beweis einfach den Hacken aus Auslagerungsdatei für alle Laufwerke entfernen da es absoluter Quatsch ist den nur das System reguliert die Arbeit und lagert aus also C:\,dann alle anderen Laufwerke außer C: keine Auslagerungsdatei und dann Festlegen rechts drücken,dann C: je nach Ram normal x 1,5 und bei Grafik also Spiele Video ect x 2 nehmen 16384 MB RAM = 24576 MB Ram im 1,5 Modus und 32768 MB im x2 Modus in  Benutzerdefinierte Größe: Anfangsgröße MB und Maximale Größe eintragen,vorher beides auf 0 setzten Warnung von Windows ignorieren und neu starten Taskmanager ansehen und sich wundern warum Windows bei 0 trotzdem auslagert,dann wie beschrieben beide Werte ändern je nach Ram x 1,5 oder x 2 und Festlegen,das hat zur Folge das ein Block mit der Auslagerungsdatei angelegt wird und nicht wie Windows über die gesamte Festplatte was absolut mehr Zeit kostet die Daten zu lesen und langsamer ist.Wenn man eine in die Jahre gekommene Grafikkarte besitzt die bei neuen Spieleupdates das Ultima nicht mehr einwandfrei mitmacht und seine Auslagerungsdatei nicht konfiguriert hat der wird sich hinterher wundern das er damit z.b. x 2 Modus noch bis zu 6 Monate auf Ultimo Spielen kann bevor er sich eine neue anschaffen sollte.Spiele z.b. sollte man nicht auf der SSD installieren das geht zum einstellen bei Steam,Uplay,Orgin ect manchmal im Online Menü.Es dauert zwar länger das Spiel zu laden statt auf der SSD aber, wenn es geladen ist läuft es genauso schnell wie auf der SSD.Eine gute SATA 3 Festplatte als Singel und nicht im Raid hat vielleicht 225 MB/s Lesegeschwindigkeit und die Samsung 960 PRO über M2 PCiExpress 3350 MB/s bei meinem Test mit Samsung Magician also fast 17 mal schneller ... Asus macht auch nette Test war eher ungewollt hat meine CPU i7 7700K auf 5 Ghz mit einem Kern getaktet das ging und bei 4 ist es abgeschmiert aber 4900 hat er mitgemacht was für ein Quatsch.


----------



## Berill (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: SSD für die Windows  Auslagerungsdatei nutzen!?*

Da immer davor gewarnt wir auf SSDs kein Defrag zu machen weil es der Lebensdauer schadet, denke ich bei m2s ist das nicht viel anders.
Superfetch und Prefetch sollten bei SSDs eh aus sein.
Das heißt, Deine Auslagerungsdatei auf die m2 zu legen würde sie auch nur belasten und gegebenenfalls zerstören.
Selbst wenn die Auslagerungsdatei vom System festgelegt wird, wird NICHT die SSD gewählt sondern eine HDD.


----------



## Dooma (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: SSD für die Windows  Auslagerungsdatei nutzen!?*



NilpferdA706 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab mal eine Frage zu der Auslagerungsdatei von Windows. Welches Windows sollte egal sein. Es geht allgemein darum.
> Als Beispiel nehme ich das aktuelle Rise of the Tombraider.
> ...



Höchstwahrscheinlich hätte es einen Vorteil, die Frage ist nur ob der auch spürbar ist.
Das Speichermanagement ist oft wirklich gut ausgelotet und es kann gut sein dass in der Auslagerung nur Sachen liegen die das Spiel z.B. für den Start bzw. die Vorbereitung der Spielumgebung braucht, aber gar nicht während des Spielens.
Es könnte aber auch einen riesen Unterschied machen.
Letztendlich hilft da nur ausprobieren und das Ergebnis wird je nach Spiel/Anwendung variieren.

Früher gab es immer eine Diskussion um die Auslagerungsdatei und ob man die überhaupt auf eine SSD packen darf & sollte. Kurze antwort: inzwischen kein Problem mehr und Ja, Windows läuft besser mit einer Auslagerungsdatei als komplett ohne.
Ja, es ist sinnvoll die Auslagerungsdatei auf einer SSD zu speicher anstatt auf einer HDD.

Ist es sinnvoll eine SSD nur für diesen einzigen Zweck zu kaufen? Nein. Ganz bestimmt nicht.
Das Geld wäre ganz sicher besser in Ram angelegt als in einer schnelleren SSD. Einzige Ausnahme: Das System läuft immer noch komplett auf HDD, dann ist eine investition in "irgendeine" SSD, selbst die langsamste Schnecke der SSDs noch sinnvoll und sollte gemacht werden.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: SSD für die Windows  Auslagerungsdatei nutzen!?*



Berill schrieb:


> Da immer davor gewarnt wir auf SSDs kein Defrag zu machen weil es der Lebensdauer schadet, denke ich bei m2s ist das nicht viel anders.
> Superfetch und Prefetch sollten bei SSDs eh aus sein.
> Das heißt, Deine Auslagerungsdatei auf die m2 zu legen würde sie auch nur belasten und gegebenenfalls zerstören.


Das ist auf jeden Fall eine erhöhte Belastung, aber die Datenmenge, die dabei geschrieben wird, ist nicht so groß. Meine Auslagerungsdatei liegt seit 8 Jahren auf der System-SSD und bei dem Tempo wird es noch Jahrzehnte dauern, bis ich damit die Verschleißgrenze der SSD erreiche.


Berill schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die Auslagerungsdatei vom System festgelegt wird, wird NICHT die SSD gewählt sondern eine HDD.


Nein, Windows legt die Auslagerungsdatei immer auf denselben Datenträger wie das Betriebssystem.  Im Vergleich zu anderen Betriebssystemen ist es da noch sehr steinzeitlich unterwegs.
(Bei Linux beispielsweise kannst du Ad Hoc beliebig neue Dateien zur Auslagerung erstellen und einbinden oder entfernen, und diese können an beliebigen Speicherpfaden sein)


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: SSD für die Windows  Auslagerungsdatei nutzen!?*

Ich zitiere einfach mal eine PN zu dem Thema die ich vorgestern geschrieben habe:

"Das Auslagern nicht auf SSDs ist ein urbanes Märchen. Keine SSD hat  jemals davon Schaden genommen da die Schreibraten die da ertragen werden  müssen viele Größenordnungen kleiner sind als das was eine moderne SSD  aushält.
Ne Auslagerungsdatei schreibt ein paar Hundert MB am Tag, wenn mans  extrem hoch annimmt sagen wir mal zwei, drei Gigabytes. Ne gute  512GB-SSD erträgt ungefähr 500 TB an Schreiblast bis sie verschlissen  ist (niedrig gegriffen, das wären "nur" 1000 Schreibzyklen). Du kannst  jeden Tag den Gott erschaffen hat 30 GB auf das Ding schreiben und es  dauert 45 Jahre bis sie verschlissen ist. Jetzt kannste dir ausrechnen  wie viel da die Handvoll der Auslagerungsdatei ausmacht."


All diese Dinge mit Auslagerungsdateien, nicht Defragmentieren und so weiter stammen von vor über 10 Jahren als erstens SSDs noch allerlei Kinderkrankheiten hatten und zweitens Windows (XP!!) noch keine Ahnung hatte was eine SSD ist. Heutzutage (bzw. seit vielen Jahren) kannste das alles vergessen. Das bisschen Auslagerungsdatei juckt keine halbwegs moderne SSD mehr und seit Windows7 SP1, spätestens aber seit Windows10 erkennt das OS auch SSDs und behandelt sie standesgemäß (TRIM statt Defrag usw.). Heute (also eigentlich seit 2011 für Win7 oder neuer) braucht man nichts mehr zu tun als SSD anstöpseln und benutzen.

Oder mal anders gefragt: Nachdem die letzten 10 Jahre garantiert 99% aller Nutzer die Auslagerungsdatei nicht verschoben haben weil sie noch nie von sowas gehört haben - wie viele SSD-Todeswellen oder auch nur Meldungen haben wir seitdem erlebt deswegen...? Richtig - keine.


----------



## Dooma (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: SSD für die Windows  Auslagerungsdatei nutzen!?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nein, Windows legt die Auslagerungsdatei immer auf denselben Datenträger wie das Betriebssystem.  Im Vergleich zu anderen Betriebssystemen ist es da noch sehr steinzeitlich unterwegs.


 Wie kommst du denn darauf? Man konnte bei Windows schon immer selbst einstellen ob, wieviel und wo man Auslagerungsdateien anlegt. Lediglich in der Standardeinstellung ist die "immer" auf dem Systemlaufwerk.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: SSD für die Windows  Auslagerungsdatei nutzen!?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Windows legt die Auslagerungsdatei immer auf denselben Datenträger wie das Betriebssystem.





Dooma schrieb:


> Lediglich in der Standardeinstellung ist die "immer" auf dem Systemlaufwerk.



Wo genau unterscheiden sich eure Aussagen denn? 

Windows legt die Datei aufs Systemlaufwerk. Stimmt. Sagt ihr beide.
Und man kann sie manuell sonstwo hinlegen. Stimmt auch. Sagt Dooma (zusätzlich).


----------



## Dooma (3. März 2020)

*AW: SSD für die Windows  Auslagerungsdatei nutzen!?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wo genau unterscheiden sich eure Aussagen denn?
> 
> Windows legt die Datei aufs Systemlaufwerk. Stimmt. Sagt ihr beide.
> Und man kann sie manuell sonstwo hinlegen. Stimmt auch. Sagt Dooma (zusätzlich).



Der Unterschied besteht darin, dass er so tut als könne man das nicht ändern und als wäre Linux Windows dahingehend überlegen.
Und obgleich das bezogen auf eine Ad-Hoc Einbindung stimmen mag, ist das wirklich auch der einzige Punkt den man hier anerkennen muss und bei dem darf man doch auch mal fragen, wie viel Relevanz diese Funtion für einen normalen Endbenutzer hat? Eben, keine. Das ist eine Funktion die doch nur für Admins interessant ist.
Windows macht es doch eigentlich genau richtig, es ist eine Funktion die einfach da ist und funktioniert. Manuelles Feintuning ist nicht mehr nötig, auch auf einer SSD nicht.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (3. März 2020)

*AW: SSD für die Windows  Auslagerungsdatei nutzen!?*



Dooma schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn darauf? Man konnte bei Windows schon immer selbst einstellen ob, wieviel und wo man Auslagerungsdateien anlegt. Lediglich in der Standardeinstellung ist die "immer" auf dem Systemlaufwerk.




Was hat er denn erklärt? Nur das Windows es Standardmäßig auf die selbe Platte legt, mehr nicht.


----------



## grasshopper_1975 (4. März 2020)

*AW: SSD für die Windows  Auslagerungsdatei nutzen!?*

Also ich hab jetzt nicht den Plan, aber Windows legt die Auslagerungsdatei default auf c:\ was man aber 
a) deaktivieren kann
b) ändern kann -> seid w2k und xp

Was die Haltbarkeit angeht.. meine älteste SSD hab ich in nem Intel i5 750 verbaut, die läuft heute noch.. zwar nicht die schnellste Platte, aber sie läuft.

Damit meine ich, ISO von der Platte 1x die Woche ziehen und ggf. zurück spiegeln + normaler Gebraucht mit verdammt vielen IDE´s zum Proggen, SW zum testen,
Projekte darauf auslagern u.s.w. ... da müsste die Platte laut den meisten Meinungen bereits down sein.. was nicht stimmt.. tackert wie am ersten Tag


----------

